# furring out a chimney wall



## bobd (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a job coming up tiling over an existing brick chimney and hearth. I would like to put up cement board first, but the last time I did this the mortar was too soft to hold a tapcon and the brick just stripped the screws. Any advise on screwing into a brick wall?


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

The last one I did, I used metal stud - tight to the brick, with a few tie backs drilled into the brick Held real good.


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

Drill your holes in the brick and use epoxy to hold dowels in the brick.


----------

